# Zwischen vernünftigen und bezahlbaren KV auswählen



## ABBA Stanza

Hi folks, it's me again! 

Am 18. August in der FAZ gelesen:

_"Ich denke, eine starke staatliche Versicherung als Teil der Reform ist ein Muss. Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit, sicherzustellen, dass alle Verbraucher *zwischen vernünftigen und bezahlbaren Krankenversicherungen auswählen* können", sagte John Rockerfeller, demokratischer Senator aus West Virginia._

Wie sollte man den fett gedruckten Teil verstehen...?:

a) Die Verbraucher sollten zwischen verschiedenen Krankenversicherungen wählen können, von denen alle vernünftig *und* bezahlbar sind.

b) Die Verbraucher sollten sich entscheiden können, ob sie eine vernünftige *oder* eine bezahlbare Krankenversicherung haben möchten.

Aus diesem Kontext müsste es m.E. (a) sein. Aber wenn man stattdessen zwei Substantiven hätte (z.B., _"Du musst dich zwischen ihr und mir entscheiden!"_) wäre es wiederum ein "entweder...oder" Fall, was (b) entspräche.

Hängt die Interpretierung davon ab, ob man "auswählen" oder "wählen" als Verb nimmt, oder ob man "unter" (anstatt "zwischen") den Möglichkeiten (aus)wählt?

Danke im Voraus,

Abba


----------



## Sowka

Hallo ABBA 

Das ist ja lustig: Die Formulierung legt eindeutig b) nahe. Natürlich muss es nach dem Kontext a) sein, aber um den Satz so zu interpretieren, muss man etwas guten Willen aufbringen.

Man hätte besser so formulieren sollen, wie Du Deine Variante a) formuliert hast . Dann gäbe es kein Zweifeln und kein Grinsen (auf meiner Seite ).


----------



## Frank78

Die Frage ist, warum sich der Numerus ändert. Im ersten Satzteil wird von "*einer *staatlichen Versicherung" gesprochen und im zweiten Teil von einer Auswahl an *Versicherungen*.

Anosten würde ich auch zu a) neigen.


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> Hängt die Interpretierung davon ab, ob man "auswählen" oder "wählen" als Verb nimmt, *oder ob man "unter" (anstatt "zwischen")* den Möglichkeiten (aus)wählt?


Genau. "Zwischen" ist hier die falsche Präposition. Hätte der Schreiber "unter" verwandt, hörte es sich nicht so merkwürdig an.

Den Fehler hat offensichtlich der Übersetzer verbrochen (im Englischen gibt es ja mit _among_ und _between_ dieselbe Fehlermöglichkeit). Im Original ist es ganz eindeutig formuliert: "It is the only proven way to guarantee that all consumers have affordable, meaningful and accountable options available in the health insurance marketplace."


----------



## Robocop

ABBA Stanza said:


> _"Ich denke, eine starke staatliche Versicherung als Teil der Reform ist ein Muss. Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit, sicherzustellen, dass alle Verbraucher zwischen vernünftigen und bezahlbaren Krankenversicherungen auswählen können", sagte ... _


Ich verstehe es so: 
Eine starke _staatliche _Versicherung (mit vernünftigen *und *bezahlbaren Versicherungsprodukten) zwingt die _privaten _Versicherer mit *vergleichbaren *Produkten im Markt zu konkurrieren. Als Folge davon werden die Verbraucher bessere Chancen haben, ein passendes bezahlbares Versicherungsprodukt zu finden.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Genau. "Zwischen" ist hier die falsche Präposition. Hätte der Schreiber "unter" verwandt, hörte es sich nicht so merkwürdig an.
> 
> Den Fehler hat offensichtlich der Übersetzer verbrochen (im Englischen gibt es ja mit _among_ und _between_ dieselbe Fehlermöglichkeit). Im Original ist es ganz eindeutig formuliert: "It is the only proven way to guarantee that all consumers have affordable, meaningful and accountable options available in the health insurance marketplace."



Man kann schon "zwischen" sagen, aber dann sollte ein Komma zwischen "vernünftig" und "bezahlbar" stehen.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Man kann schon "zwischen" sagen, aber dann sollte ein Komma zwischen "vernünftig" und "bezahlbar" stehen.


Ja, das stimmt. Aber besser ist trotzdem "unter". Guten Stil finde ich, "zwischen" nur dann zu verwenden, wenn eine Auswahl zwischen genau zwei Dingen besteht.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Für mich impliziert "zwischen" vor allem eine Ausschließlichkeit: Wenn ich das Eine wähle, habe ich das Andere deshalb NICHT. 

Und da das "Zwischen" in dem Satz die Elemente "vernünftig" und "bezahlbar" anführt, muss man sich offenbar zwischen diesen beiden Möglichkeiten - einander ausschließend - entscheiden.

Ich glaube, so ist meine Reaktion --  --->  -- entstanden.

PS: Wäre ein Komma zwischen "vernünftig" und "bezahlbar" gesetzt, würde das meine Verwirrung übrigens nicht mindern: ich würde dann die "vernünftigen, bezahlbaren Versicherungen" als ein Element ansehen. Damit fehlte dann aber das "andere" Element, das ich aufgrund des "zwischen" erwarten würde, und das mit "und" eingeleitet werden müsste (oder, wie in ABBAs Satz a), durch "verschiedene" o.ä. angedeutet würde).


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ob "zwischen" oder "unter", mit Komma oder ohne:

Bereits beim ersten Lesen kann doch aufgrund des Kontextes kein Zweifel bestehen, dass ABBAs Variante a) gemeint sein muss.


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ob "zwischen" oder "unter", mit Komma oder ohne:
> 
> Bereits beim ersten Lesen kann doch aufgrund des Kontextes kein Zweifel bestehen, dass ABBAs Variante a) gemeint sein muss.


Das stand ja auch immer außer Zweifel. Es ging darum, ob die Ausdrucksweise das, was offenbar gemeint ist, auch widerspiegelt.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Danke für die interessante Diskussion und für die implizite Bestätigung, dass ich keine "karierte Maiglöckchen" gesehen habe. 

Nach etlichen Jahren in Deutschland bin ich daran gewöhnt, die meisten Zeitungsartikel relativ fließend lesen zu können (gleichwohl ich nicht immer alle Wörter darin kenne ). Bei diesem Text bin ich aber ins Stocken geraten...

Bis demnächst,
Abba


----------



## dec-sev

berndf said:


> "It is the only proven way to guarantee that all consumers have affordable, meaningful and accountable options available in the health insurance marketplace."


 Wo ist "bezahlbaren" hier?



berndf said:


> Genau. "Zwischen" ist hier die falsche Präposition. Hätte der Schreiber "unter" verwandt, hörte es sich nicht so merkwürdig an.


 Ok:
_... unter vernünftigen und bezahlbaren KV._
Ich sehe in diesem Fall keinen Bedarf "bezahlbaren" zu verwenden. Wenn man "vernünftig" sagt, ist es klar das ich das Produkt bezahle, nur der Preis soll vernünftig sein.


----------



## berndf

dec-sev said:


> Wo ist "bezahlbaren" hier?


_affordable=bezahlbar_


----------



## dec-sev

Denn wo ist "vernünftigen"? Sag nicht, dass das "meaningful" ist


----------



## Hutschi

Eine andere Form zur Korrektur wäre: "zwischen verschiedenen vernünftigen und bezahlbaren Versicherungen auswählen."


----------



## dec-sev

Vielleicht, verstehe ich "ezahlbar" und "vernünftig" nicht richtig?
_Das Zimmer im Hotel ist bezahlbar._  -- Ich muss das Zimmer bezahlen.
_Das Zimmer ist 30 Euro pro Nacht_  --  Der Preis ist vernunftig.
_Das Zimmer ist 3000 Euro pro Nacht_ -- Der Preis ist nicht vernunftig.
_"affordable"_ -- das kann ich mich gönnen, oder ich bin im Stande ewtas zu bezahlen.


----------



## berndf

dec-sev said:


> Denn wo ist "vernünftigen"? Sag nicht, dass das "meaningful" ist


"Meaningful and accountable". Das was eine KV halt "vernünftig" macht. Obwohl "afforable" auch dazu zählen sollte.



dec-sev said:


> Vielleicht, verstehe ich "ezahlbar" und "vernünftig" nicht richtig?
> _Das Zimmer im Hotel ist bezahlbar._ -- Ich muss das Zimmer bezahlen.


Tust Du in der Tat nicht:
_Das Zimmer im Hotel ist bezahlbar._ -- Das Zimmer ist preisgünstig genug, dass mein Geld ausreicht, es zu bezahlen. 
_Das Zimmer im Hotel ist nicht bezahlbar._ -- Das Zimmer ist so teuer, dass ich es mir nicht leisten kann, d.h. mein Geld reicht dafür nicht.

Allgemein bedeutet _bezahlbar = nicht zu teuer_.


----------



## dec-sev

Ich habe das Original so verstanden:
responsible to someone or for some action; answerable
affordable – everybody can afford it  I mean the price of insurance.
Meaningful – they provide the real service, it’s not only on paper.
Accountable – here I have some doubts, but my guess is that the insurance company is fully responsible for their actions, that’s it’s not just another Medow affair.


----------



## berndf

dec-sev said:


> everybody can afford it  I mean the price of insurance.


Das Deutsche Wort dafür ist _bezahlbar_.


----------



## dec-sev

berndf said:


> "Meaningful and accountable". Das was eine KV halt "vernünftig" macht. Obwohl "afforable" auch dazu zählen sollte.
> 
> Tust Du in der Tat nicht:
> _Das Zimmer im Hotel ist bezahlbar._ -- Das Zimmer ist preisgünstig genug, dass mein Geld ausreicht, es zu bezahlen.
> _Das Zimmer im Hotel ist nicht bezahlbar._ -- Das Zimmer ist so teuer, dass ich es mir nicht leisten kann, d.h. mein Geld reicht dafür nicht.
> 
> Übertragen bedeutet _bezahlbar = nicht zu teuer_.


 Jetzt verstehe ich. In diesem Fall ist es Synonym von "vernünftig". Aber laut meines Wörterbuches, bezeichnet das Wort _zahlungspflichtig_ oder _zahlbar_. Die andere Bedeutung (übersetzt vom Russischen) ist "something that can be paid". Ich vermute, dass dies "bezahlbar" im von dir gegebenen Sinne bedeuten soll.


----------



## berndf

_Zahlungspflichtig_ ist eine Person, die etwas zahlen muss.
_Zahlbar_ ist ein Betrag, der gezahlt werden muss.

_Bezahlbar_ hat damit nichts zu tun.



dec-sev said:


> In diesem Fall ist es Synonym von "vernünftig".


Nein, _bezahlbar_ ist die *genaue* Übersetzung von _affordable_.


----------



## dec-sev

berndf said:


> _Bezahlbar_ hat damit nichts zu tun.


Im Voraus bezahlbar. Ist das ein Fehler?


----------



## Sowka

Hallo dec-sev 

Ich würde an der Stelle sagen "im Voraus zahlbar". Übrigens: Hast Du den ersten Eintrag im Ergebnis Deiner LEO-Suche gesehen? 

PS: Bei dict.cc schreibt man auch "zahlbar" für "payable". Und hier kommt noch eine richtig dicke Quelle: Die Europäische Union:



> Die Gebühren sind vom Antragsteller zu entrichten. Sie sind in Euro zahlbar. -- The fee shall be payable by the applicant. It shall be payable in euro.


----------



## berndf

dec-sev said:


> Im Voraus bezahlbar. Ist das ein Fehler?


Eindeutig "Ja", obwohl es aus dem Kontext jeder richtig verstehen würde. Aber es würde auf jeden Fall als fehlerhaft auffallen.

Ich habe dies in LEO als Fehler gemeldet.


----------



## dec-sev

Sowka said:


> Übrigens: Hast Du den ersten Eintrag im Ergebnis Deiner LEO-Suche gesehen?


Natürlich. Aber wie ich es schon gesagt habe, in meinem Wörtebuch gibt es auch diese zwei Bedeutungen. Also, ich hatte zwei Quellen, die mir dasselbe sagten.


----------

